# New Author Website



## Mark Robson (Sep 4, 2006)

With thanks to much help from Brian, I am now the proud owner of another website - www.markrobsonauthor.com  I intend to keep my old website open for a while longer yet, but will eventually redirect all traffic through this new site.

Although there are a few tweaks left to complete, like links to other author sites, links to reviews, etc.  I'm really pleased with the feel of the place.  The fact that the links to this place are far more prominent will hopefully draw more people here as well.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Sep 4, 2006)

I like your new website, Mark.  Very polished!


----------



## SpaceShip (Dec 3, 2006)

Well done with the website Mark.  Excellent.


----------



## C. Craig R. McNeil (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh yes! Very nice indeed! Just noticed a small thing though. You have a link to the latest discussion on your forums and the spelling for it is incorrect. Although it's out of your hands it does look unprofessional to have "Favirote character" next to all the polished top notchness of the rest of the site.


----------



## jackokent (Dec 3, 2006)

Great Site.  It's good idea putting all the books in a row and it helps the feel of the site that they all have great covers.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 3, 2006)

it's really nice. i like clean and simple websites. and if you ever want to swop links . . . not that you need to, being famous and all, im sure people will find your site easily enough

one thing i'd add, but you may not want to, a mailing list? that way people can add themselves, get news of reviews, new book releases, without having to check the site all teh time. it also makes readers feel closer to you.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 7, 2006)

I enjoyed viewing your new website Mark.  As well as showing and giving a review of each of your books, I also thought your 'Schools' thread was very interesting.

Easy to get around the site, and refreshing to see such an uncluttered site!


----------



## lathark (Mar 20, 2008)

It's a colourful website Mark.


----------



## Meadowhawk (Mar 20, 2008)

Mark, I like the clean look--it lets the cover art do the talking.

One thing you might want to rethink, your header for the lead article on the page and the article say two different things


> *Mark Robson: Official Homepage of the Best-Selling Young Adult Fiction Author*
> 
> Welcome to the official website of best-selling Young Adult fiction writer, Mark Robson.


 
I think people might tend to agree with the second statement more easily than the first.


----------



## Troo (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice site, Mark. Kudos!


----------



## Michael01 (Mar 21, 2008)

It does look very nice, Mark. Two thumbs up!  Oh, I hope your books will become available in the US. I've taken to ordering books from Amazon on regular basis these days, and I'd very much like to read yours (without having to pay outrageous shipping costs).


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice work, Mark.  Give me a shout when you're next up in the north east - we'll go for another beer.


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks, everyone.  I hadn't realised that Kamal had bumped this thread up again.  I'll certainly let you know next time I'm in Newcastle, Rod.  It's always nice to meet up with other writers for a beer ... or even two sometimes! 

I also take your point, Meadowhawk.  I'll change that.


----------

